# Aterrar parabolicas



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola.
Tengo varias antenas parabólicas de mediano tamaño. (2.80m,1.90m,1.80m,2 x 90cm)
Todas tienen un LNB y algunas se conectan a un switch DISEQC a traves de cables coaxiales, de ahi sale por un coaxial al receptor. y otras van directamente a los receptores.
Mi duda es si conviene aterrarlas o no, en el manual de una recomienda que sea aterrada desde el mastil con una puesta a tierra dedicada lo cual seria un poco lógico por si un rayo la impacta la mayor parte de la energia se disipe a tierra y no siga hasta dentro del domicilio.
Los switch diseqc tambien tienen un tornillito como para aterrarlos.
Pero si le hago una puesta a tierra dedicada, la misma tendría conexión con la tierra de 220v a través de los cables coaxiales que entran al receptor, del receptor salen los hdmi y la tv esta aterrada por la toma de 220v.
Tengo entendido que eso puede generar problemas porque pueden existir diferencias de potencial entre las 2 puestas a tierra.
Que opinan?
Saludos.


----------



## aav (Sep 1, 2019)

La recomendación general de la AEA (Asociación Electrotécnica Argentina) es equipotencializar los conductores de protección (CE), las puestas a tierra de protección y las jabalinas de pararrayos (*)

Es decir todas las masas metálicas, propias y extrañas, deben estar equipotencilizadas (EQP) y una de las razones es precisamente la de reducir el daño ante rayos u otro tipo de corrientes espúreas que puedan generar diferencias de potencial entre tierras y entre otros conductores.

La razón es la de _dar protección humana_. Ese es el daño que trata de evitarse o moderarse.

Ahora bien, cada vez que hablo de asunto con la gente de telecomunicaciones (o de sistemas) los veo "incómodos" con esta concepción. 

No tengo las cosas tan claras como para asegurar que están equivocados; lo que creo es que la energía de un rayo es tan alta que cuando cae cerca o sobre instalaciones, aún estando equipotencializadas, se produce daño en equipos e instalaciones y ellos ante esa evidencia empírica ponen en duda que las ventajas que conseguirían dando EQP a las tierras de equipos de teleco sean superiores a las de separarlas o hasta la de no poner PAT en esos equipos (Fugas, ruidos, comportamientos extraños,...)

Entonces, desde la normativa: Sí a la puesta a tierra dedicada PERO estando esta equipotencializada con otras en la misma instalación. Sí dedicada (adicional) pero no dedicada exclusiva o separada. Eso dice la normativa.


_(*) Si bien la ley de seguridad laboral dice algo diferente que trae confusión y que no traeré al caso._


----------



## peperc (Sep 1, 2019)

aav dijo:


> La recomendación general de la AEA (Asociación Electrotécnica Argentina) es equipotencializar los conductores de protección (CE), las puestas a tierra de protección y las jabalinas de pararrayos (*)
> 
> _._



varias veces escuche esas discusiones entre un tecnico de una empresa que queria su tierra aparte y el otro tecnico "made in AEA" que queria equipotenciar la tierra de todo el gallinero...

*LA VERDAD ??*...... no importa, el dia que pase algo la culpa sera de que justo lo que se eligio hacer era lo inadecuado.
¿ que mas da lo que piense yo? si otros piensan distinto.


----------



## peperc (Sep 1, 2019)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo varias antenas parabólicas de mediano tamaño. (2.80m,1.90m,1.80m,2 x 90cm)
> Todas tienen un LNB y algunas se conectan a un switch DISEQC a traves de cables coaxiales, de ahi sale por un coaxial al receptor. y otras van directamente a los receptores.
> Mi duda es si conviene aterrarlas o no, .



a ver , te dire solo " un poco " de el tema.

aterrarlas o no ??
SI LAS ATERRAS :
al hacerlo estas generando un camino a tierra ( muy bien eso ) , pero tambien estas generando un camino a tierra ( mal eso por que estas llamando a el rayo , ¿ como crees que hizo franklin  para atraer al rayo ese con el barrilete ?? )  .
ves ??
ves como es la cosa ??

UNIFICAS LAS TIERRAS:
es bueno, por que asi no tenes DDP entre las tierras de distintos equipos, pero es malo por que una putada de otro equipo o instalacion se te metera y afectara a tu equipo .

hay muchas cosas con este asunto que son una putada y no tiene otra palabra, y he ido a charlas que cuando le preguntas algo de este tipo al ingeniero  te sale con cualquiera o te dice que no es para "ese caso" .

en fin...

no la aterres y no llamaras  a los rayos.
aterrala asi si cae un rayo se va a tierra ( ?¿) ....

solo me pregunto yo:
si para una fuga en 220v ( y la ley de ohm es valida 100 % )  te piden tierra de 10 ohms....  que tipo de tierra debes conseguir para aterrar una antena que esperas le caiga un rayo de varios KV ????

pero vos aterrala nomas... o no .. dale... si tiene un conectorcito, dale para adelante.

el dia que se te cague la antena te preguntaran :

estaba aterrada ??
y la tierra de cuanto era??
y estaban las tierras equipotenciadas ??
y si todo eso le decis que ( justo la respuesta que ellos consideran valida) te joden igual, diran que la culpa es de LAS ARMONICAS .
no hay manera.. no la hay , te K-gan igual.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 1, 2019)

Solo son unas parabólicas hogareñas.
Se me había ocurrido aterrarlas por si eventualmente un rayo la impacta reducir lo mayor posible todo lo que ingrese por los cables dentro de la casa.


----------



## peperc (Sep 1, 2019)

te repito y mas claro . TENES UNA PARADOJA.

si las aterras solo vas a LLAMAR a los rayos, estas haciendo un camino real y efectivo desde la antena hasta el suelo ( nota 1 ) .

si no las aterras no estas llamando tanto a los rayos y si eventualmente uno cae justo ahi, pues no sabes a donde ira.

nota 1 :  un rayo es un rayo, los rayos no se ponen de aceurdo para uno ir a una torre de 10 pisos o 20 y otro a tu casa.
y los pararrayos de verdad se aterran con un cable de 25 mm o no se cuanto a una malla  de la gran siete, no a una jabalina de miercoles.
por que de nuevo repito : es un rayo lo que speras.
asi que si vos creias que "aterrar" a tu antena era meterle un cable de 2,5mm verde a una jabalinita o a lo que encuentres vos .. 
mas que aterrado se va a reir el rayo.


rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Solo son unas parabólicas hogareñas.
> Se me había ocurrido aterrarlas por si eventualmente un rayo la impacta reducir lo mayor posible todo lo que ingrese por los cables dentro de la casa.



y puede ser el alambre de colgar la ropa, lo que vos tenes en tu terraza es lo que sea, chiquita.
el tema es lo que estas esperando .
si no esperas un rayo no le hagas nada.

y si lo que tenes no es la antena, sino un equipo electronico, eso si, ponelo a la tierra de  la instalacaion.
pero si hablas de la antena es todo lo que puse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2019)

Lo correcto sería un pararrayos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok. Las dejo sin aterrar entonces


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2019)

Leyendo esto, he quedado...


*Aterrado*.


Ejem, ustedes disculpen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2019)

Literalmente aterrar es enterrar o voltear algo y que caiga a la tierra . . .


----------



## peperc (Sep 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Literalmente aterrar es . .



asustar a muerte a alguien


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo correcto sería un pararrayos !



exacto .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> asustar a muerte a alguien


Eso es "aterrorizar"


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 2, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> Leyendo esto, he quedado...
> 
> 
> *Aterrado*.
> ...


jaja por que?


----------



## peperc (Sep 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es "aterrorizar"



toda esta gente entonces debe tener una pata atada con cable de tierra a el suelo :

estoy aterrado - YouTube


----------



## aav (Sep 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo correcto sería un pararrayos !



Un pararrayos con su correspondiente PAT (Puesta A Tierra) debería estar equipotencializado además de aterrado, eso dice la normativa, y no solo la local. La equipotencialización -via una interconexión adecuada- sería entre el cable de tierra (PAT) de la "descarga" a tierra del pararrayos y todas las otras tierras (PATs) de masas metálicas propias y extrañas de la instalación.

Las instalaciones que no siguen la normativa y que se suelen hacer mal exprofeso (digamos así...) son las de telecomunicaciones, sistemas y las de pararrayos. El asunto o razón -para no hacer lo que la norma manda- dicen, es no permitir el ingreso de ruidos o señales extrañas (Armónicas, parásitas, descargas, transientes...)

Colocar un pararrayos, sin EQP, _haría_, de darse el caso que sea útil como tal -que conduzca la descarga del rayo-, que el potencial drenado a tierra configure con otras tierras "cercanas" (tierras buscadas, directas o no buscadas de tipo indirectas) todo un conjunto de diferencias de potecial que: (1) Harían riesgosas cosas que no lo son cuando estan al mismo potencial o menor que la tensión de seguridad (12V, 24V o 50V según el caso) y (2) Circularan corrientes por lugares dónde no esta pensado que lo hagan o con valores mayores a los deseados o tolerados y dañen equipos, estas si son "señales" que nadie desea, no solo ruido.

Así que un pararrayos no solo debería estar con su correspondeinte PAT si no que esta deberá estar conectada a las demas tierras y masas metálicas.


----------



## peperc (Sep 3, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Las instalaciones que no siguen la normativa y que se suelen hacer mal exprofeso (digamos así...) son las de telecomunicaciones, sistemas y las de pararrayos. El asunto o razón -para no hacer lo que la norma manda- dicen, es no permitir el ingreso de ruidos o señales extrañas (Armónicas, parásitas, descargas, transientes...)
> 
> *Colocar un pararrayos, sin EQP, haría, de darse el caso que sea útil como tal -que* conduzca la descarga del rayo-, que el potencial drenado a tierra configure con otras tierras "cercanas" (tierras buscadas, directas o no buscadas de tipo indirectas) todo un conjunto de diferencias de potecial que: (1) Harían riesgosas cosas que no lo son cuando estan al mismo potencial o menor que la tensión de seguridad (12V, 24V o 50V según el caso) y (2) Circularan corrientes por lugares dónde no esta pensado que lo hagan o con valores mayores a los deseados o tolerados y dañen equipos, estas si son "señales" que nadie desea, no solo ruido.
> 
> Así que un pararrayos no solo debería estar con su correspondeinte PAT si no que esta deberá estar conectada a las demas tierras y masas metálicas.



que haria es tu suposicion y eso lo has supuesto seguro de haberlo leido de algun sitio.
ese es el inmenso problema de la web y de tantos otros lugares, a mi me pasa a veces que busco info de cierta cosa y si miro 20 paginas es muy posible que 15 de ellas tengan el mismo articulo, todas "copiado" de uno inicial.

pero .. ¿ es eso la verdad ?? .
o solo es lo que dijo uno y luego todos lo repitieron??



aav dijo:


> *Colocar un pararrayos, sin EQP, haría, de darse el caso que sea útil como tal -que* conduzca la descarga del rayo-, que el potencial drenado a tierra configure con otras tierras "cercanas" (tierras buscadas, directas o no buscadas de tipo indirectas) todo un conjunto de diferencias de potecial que: (1) Harían riesgosas cosas que no lo son cuando estan al mismo potencial o menor que la tensión de seguridad (12V, 24V o 50V según el caso) y (2) Circularan corrientes por lugares dónde no esta pensado que lo hagan o con valores mayores a los deseados o tolerados y dañen equipos, estas si son "señales" que nadie desea, no solo ruido.
> 
> Así que un pararrayos no solo debería estar con su correspondeinte PAT si no que esta deberá estar conectada a las demas tierras y masas metálicas.



 que es eso ?? 
tu analisis ??
que es ?? 

por que suponer que una corriente de un rayo ira para tal lugar o para tal otro  ?? 
SI ES LOGICO  pensar que si equipotencias O SEA UNIFICAS OBVIAMENTE TODAS LAS TIERRAS ESTARN A EL MISMO POTENCIAL.. es obvio, pero tambien eso quiere decir que se corre el risgo de  CARGARSE A TODOS LOS EQUIPOS !!!! 

vamos, que puedes tener los equipos que quieras y sabes que a lo mucho le caeran 220v en donde deberia de haber tierra, o en donde no deba ser, ... pero si metes un pararrayos estas abriendo el camino a que termine todo el aparaterio *con LA TENSION DE UN RAYO !"!!! KILOVOLTIOS !!!! ..* vamos que es solo razonar un poco .

minga voy a permitir que me equipotencialicen en mi sistema de comunicaciones o de computacion con un pararayos !!! .
y menos si no tengo garantia absoluta que el que hizo el trabajo de el pararayos no es un mamerto o un bocon que no sabe nada , que los hay y los hay .. he visto para trabajos de importancia como ascensores que mandan a muchachos sin experiencia.

sabes que es lo que he visto ?? 
que todos quieren equipotenciar para asi bajar la resistencia de tierra total.. eso es como agarrarte a tu vecino esperando que el te salve, por que tu no te tienes confianza a ti mismo.

vamos ... a ver pensemos con un poco de logica en vez de andar copiando y pegando mamertadas  y no me importa que lo diga una reglamentacion que si luego algo Pasa JAMAS EL QUE ESCRIBE LA REGLAMENTACION SE HACE CARGO DE NADA.


.


----------



## aav (Sep 3, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> que haria es tu suposicion y eso lo has supuesto seguro de haberlo leido de algun sitio..



Bueno, ante todo comentar que creo se escapa del alcance e intereses de este grupo discutir cómo sabemos lo que sabemos, lo que sería "la epistemología" de la ciencia o la técnica particular.

Y eso de que "no es de aquí" lo digo aunque creo que es un tema sumamente interesante y que debería acompañar, insisto, en mi opinión, cualquier cuestión en la que se traten temas del saber, sea práctico o empírico o de otro tipo, y se den además y por cierto, otras circuemnstancias de las que que quizás no valga la pena hablar ahora.

Bien, dicho aquello comentar que sí, que si bien no es el caso exacto, si lo fuera -que sólo lo hubiera léido- sería válido suponer y sacar conclusiones en tanto se siquieran unas ciertas reglas de la lógica básica. 

Si la premisa, _obtenida de haberlo leído_, fuera cierta y se siguieran esas reglas básicas de análisis, se podría conjeturar que la conclusión es, en principio, verdadera, entendiendo por tal que en la realidad (un experimento o una prueba) se obtendrían los resultados predichos.




peperc dijo:


> ese es el inmenso problema de la web y de tantos otros lugares, a mi me pasa a veces que busco info de cierta cosa y si miro 20 paginas es muy posible que 15 de ellas tengan el mismo articulo, todas "copiado" de uno inicial.
> pero .. ¿ es eso la verdad ?? .
> o solo es lo que dijo uno y luego todos lo repitieron??



¡Vaya uno a saber!, comprendo lo que dices, he visto algún caso y me han referidos otros que podrían ajustarse a tu descripción. No creo que sea el caso. Hay indicios, evidencia que no lo es.





peperc dijo:


> que es eso ??
> tu analisis ??
> que es ??
> por que suponer que una corriente de un rayo ira para tal lugar o para tal otro  ??
> ...



Bueno, esto que dices es, más o menos, lo que esgrimen las personas que se sienten incomodas con el asunto de la equipotencialización. Ya lo había adelantado aunqe sin el enfasis que le ha puesto. 

También había mencionado que la energía de un rayo es tan alta (kV y kA) que es probable que haya instalaciones que se vean afectadas -aún las que cumplen con la parte de la normativa EQP- y que guardo ciertas dudas sobre si no es esa la razón que los hace oponerse. También comentar que he visto que el reglamento de instalaciones español también incluye la equipotencialziación.


----------



## peperc (Sep 4, 2019)

hola, mira, primero que nada  AGRADECERTE Y VALORAR que no has tomado mi comentario como personal y me has respondido con inmensa ( y poco comun ) calidad en tu respuesta.

SI ES IMPORTANTE el origen de el texto y te dire por que :
aca por ejemplo a veces leo respuestas de alguno que sabe, pero  SABE  y esta diciendo algo que te das cuenta que lo ha hecho, lo ha probado y ha comido de eso ( o sea ha trabajado con eso ) .
es inmensa la diferencia de una respuesta que es sacada de la web o que es que "uno escucho" .

por otro lado tu mencionas al final acerca de la energia de el rayo, pues bien, yo lo que te digo ahor ano solo lo he pensado/ calculado sino que me he tomado el trabajo de probarlo y medirlo cuando tuve la ocasion y me ha servido para entender y fijar las csoas en mi cabeza y no solo conceptos por que escuche de otro lado.

una resistencia de tierra de 5 ohms es eso : es como una resistencia comprada de 5 ohms , es CINCO  ohms... sea hecha con carbon, mineral o tierra .
y si tienes una resistencia de 5 ohms en tu malla, o jabalina o lo que sea , pues eso tienes.
y si te circulan 20 amper tendras entonces 20 * 5 = 100 voltios en el cable de tierra , ese verde y amarillo .

y si le metes directo a lo bestia el cable de fase de 220v a el de tierra tendras una buena chispa y te circularan  220v / 5 = 44 amperios y si no tienes disyuntor , pues la PIA no saltara a menso que sea de un valor bajisimo y tendras 220v en todo el cable de tierra.

es asi , no da para fantasias.

entonces, si cae un rayo de como has dicho: KV y KA a la antena o a el pararrayos  y este esta conectado a un cable y este a una tierra, pues mejor que esa tierra sea de 0,0xx ohms sino, que ( como dicen en españa ) que Dios los pille confesados a los que esten usando de pasamanos la tierra.

y esto no lo lei de ningun lado , es solo ley de ohm.

ahi te puse un dibujo, miralo, la corriente de el rayo , que viene de el pararrayos , si esta bien ubicado se supone se dispersa por el terrreno en todas direcciones ( si el terreno es uniforme) , por que coño se va a ir obsecadamente hacia otra jabalina ??  
si es posible y si hay motivos, una parte de la corriente se iria hacia otra jabalina solo si viese que hay una resistencia muy pero muy baja de tierra no en esa jabalina , sino en el circuito (  o se aque han tomado tierra de otro sitio  y es mejor que de la misma jabalina )  .
por eso si se hace un trabajo asi hay que  SABER... sino, prefiero mil vece sno meterme a unificar nada .

mira, yo por darte un ejemplo en este foro a alguna gente respeto muchisimo  ( eduardo por ejemplo ) , uno se va dando  cuenta quien es quien , pero tambien vas viendo gente que habla por hablar, o por que no puede dejar de hacerlo o por que es su costumbre, y es asi en todo el mundo y en todos lados.
¿ nunca te ha pasado ??  de ir aun cliente o d e un tecnico que si o si debe mostrar que es el gallito de el gallinero ?? 
yo he ido a un par de charlas de tema de tierra y de pararrayos y el que habla cuenta con que los que escuchan no tienen NPI asi de este modo puede hablar tranquilo y decir " cualquiera" .

vamos., , no me digan que no es asi !!! ... si hasta lso mandatarios de este mundo lo hacen en temas que se refieren a el destino precisamente de todo este mundo  !!!! 
es humano y endemico .


----------



## SURbyte (Sep 4, 2019)

Buen debate entre *peperc *y *aav!.*
Los felicito a ambos. Y como dijo peperc mas felicito a aav por no tomarlo personal. Es algo que tomo nota parra mi crecimiento personal. 
Comparto el criterio de peperc sobre que camino tomará el rayo. Sinceramente predecir cual camino tomará es muy dificil.
Imaginemos que todo esta bien hecho pero ese dia hubo lluvia o huemedad de tal forma que se mojo mas de un lado diferente a la segunda jabalina por lo que la tierra presenta una situación menos resistiva hacia ese lado.. por ende, al diablo con la 2da jabalina y eso por dar un ejemplo tonto.
Pero normativa es normativa  y casi siempre quieren abarcar demasiado, y no es posible hablar para todos los lugares (entiendase ciudades, campos, pueblos), aquellos con baja humedad y otros con alta. Los criterios cambian.


----------



## lossless (Sep 5, 2019)

Disculpen, pero eso de "llamar al rayo" no me parece, con una tension de 100 millones de voltios y 200.000  amperios, creen que una antena puesta a tierra sera mejor conductora que una que no lo esta con unos pocos megaohms ?
saludos lossless


----------



## peperc (Sep 5, 2019)

lossless dijo:


> Disculpen, pero eso de "llamar al rayo" no me parece, con una tension de 100 millones de voltios y 200.000  amperios, creen que una antena puesta a tierra sera mejor conductora que una que no lo esta con unos pocos megaohms ?
> saludos lossless



y si, una antena puesta a t ierra es mucho mejor "llamando" a lso rayos que una que no lo esta.

sino preguntale a el fulano ese que hizo la prueba con un BARRILETE  hace tiempo ya .


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 5, 2019)

un pequeño aporte a este gran debate que está interesante, recuerden que no es importante el potencial V, si no la diferencia de potencial ΔV por ende si un dispositivo queda con 220V en carcasa no le va a pasar nada porque la diferencia de potencial es 0V, lo que si va a pasar es que si lo tocas va a haber 220V de neutro-tierra a carcasa pasando por tu cuerpo, y yo por parte mia creeria que seria mejor dejar unidas todas las tierras excepto la del pararrayo, porque al llegar a las otras jabalinas, que están unidas entre si, por la resistencia de la propia tierra va llegar con menos potencial, que de igual forma es un rayo y no creo que se salven de mucho los aparatos


----------



## aav (Sep 6, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> un pequeño aporte a este gran debate que está interesante, recuerden que no es importante el potencial V, si no la diferencia de potencial ΔV...



Esa es la razón principal de equipotencializar. El aterramiento y equipotencialziación o EQP buscan aumentar la seguridad humana. Las masas metálicas al estar EQP reducen su riesgo de conformar un ΔV que supere el valor seguro de tensión de contacto.

Con una EQP "perfecta" el ΔV sería = 0 (cero), pues una MM derivada estaría a potencial Uf (tensión de falla) y cualquier otra también, entonces ΔV=0. No hay EQP perfecta, el cable tiene, mínima, una resistencia, los contactos, empalmes y jabalinas también tienen una R. Siempre que esta sea baja -la que indique la norma- la tensión de contacto no será peligrosa.


----------



## peperc (Sep 6, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Esa es la razón principal de equipotencializar. El aterramiento y equipotencialziación o EQP buscan aumentar la seguridad humana. Las masas metálicas al estar EQP reducen su riesgo de conformar un ΔV que supere el valor seguro de tensión de contacto.
> 
> Con una EQP "perfecta" el ΔV sería = 0 (cero), pues una MM derivada estaría a potencial Uf (tensión de falla) y cualquier otra también, entonces ΔV=0. No hay EQP perfecta, el cable tiene, mínima, una resistencia, los contactos, empalmes y jabalinas también tienen una R. Siempre que esta sea baja -la que indique la norma- la tensión de contacto no será peligrosa.



que cansador ...... en electronica mismo pasa a diario cuando uno diseña :
solucionas una cosa y a veces luego aparece otra....

a vert si lo entienden :
EQUIPOTENCIAR es lo que vos decis, unificas todo pero eso es BUENO Y ES MALO.

al unir todo si hay un imprevisto, un problema algo que se te chiflo de lso firuletes ( y es muy comun )  TODO queda como el traste.

vamos a un ejemplo:
yo tengo una oficina, con 5 equipos y sistemas distintos
cada uno con su tierra
las unificamos y asi vivimos felices en orgia aterrada , la resistencia final es mas baja, si  buena esa, y si compartimos equipos todo esta EQUIPOTENCIADO EN LA TIERRA .. si ?? .

*PERO *si  un sistema NO tiene la proteccion adecuada, o sea no tiene diferencial y la PIA es grande y tiene  un corto A TIERRA  >>>>>>>>>> me manda 220v a la tierra de los demas  AUNQUE LOS DEMAS TENGAN SU DISYUNTOR APAGADO !!!!
no me importan lso equipos,  ENTENDES ?? .
EL  que toca un equipo se muere , entendes ??
se electrocuta por que la fuente de origen es el equipo que no tiene disyuntor ENTENDES ?? DIBUJALO !!!!
vos podes bajar la pia y el diferencial de tu equipo pero asi y todo tendras 220v en la carcaza de tus equipos, !!!!! esos 220v que te matan !!!!!
y si le decis de la posibilidad de  CORTAR EL CABLE DE TIERRA EN EL TABLERO  a alguien te matan   TE MATAN !!!!!!!  ENTENDES ??
TE DICEN QUE SOS UN MAL TECNICO !!!! que eso es impensable...
pero nadie dice nada de lo malisimo que es "unificar alegremente" las tierras.

la puesta a tierra unificada es un arma de doble filo y dejate de repetir lo que escuchas:

no es bueno para la gente..... o si es bueno, si se da el viento a favor.

220v / 3,3 ohms = 67 amper
PIA de 40 tampoco salta hasta luego de un monton de rato
PIA de 32 lo mismo .


*ENTIENDEN  ?? * esto no es prender un led intermitente.

si no lo han analizado medianamente en todas sus aristas no opinen , no opinen a la ligera, no es bueno.
eso si : es gratis.




aav dijo:


> Esa es la razón principal de equipotencializar. El aterramiento y equipotencialziación o EQP buscan aumentar la seguridad humana. Las masas metálicas al estar EQP reducen su riesgo de conformar un ΔV que supere el valor seguro de tensión de contacto.
> 
> Con una EQP "perfecta" el ΔV sería = 0 (cero), pues una MM derivada estaría a potencial Uf (tensión de falla) y cualquier otra también, entonces ΔV=0. No hay EQP perfecta, el cable tiene, mínima, una resistencia, los contactos, empalmes y jabalinas también tienen una R. Siempre que esta sea baja -la que indique la norma- la tensión de contacto no será peligrosa.



todo eso es una  GANSADA de las reglamentaciones electricas, he leido parrafos como que "el tecnico debe ejecutar los recaudos para que la tension de ( tierra en caso de falla) no supere tantos voltios...
y ?? que haces ?? te sentas con instrumentos todo el dia frente a el tablero ??
hay cosas que NO se pueden prevenir, no las hay .
en el mercado solo hay lo que hay .
y vos podes ir hoy a medir la puesta a tierra ( y esto te lo dicen  TODOS LOS ELECTRICISTAS) y solo te garantizan que ese dia media eso.... mañana.. no se...
*ah.. y una que me ha pasado : una jabalina que puso uno, bien, buena, una empresa... todo bien... la ultima vez fueron a verificar, midieron, hicieron protocolo de tierra en un sotando de un edificio de oficinas.. todo de 10 ..
a la semana al encargado de limpieza se le da por limpiar baldeando agua..... ( total, un poco de agua a la jabalina le viene bien) : 
gran explosion y chispas, desastre total...
cuando la clavo alegremente "raspo" el cablle de entrada de la empresa de suministro electrico.... todo bien..... buena tierra las mediciones  ..... .solo faltaba un poco de humedad, por que estaba a medio mm de la fase ....*

si mañana se sulfata el cable, el cabezal, o si mañana va un obrero y rompe aca o alla y te corta el cable de tierra NO TE ENTERAS no hay ningun equipo que supervise eso y de aviso.

las reglamentaciones  ESTAN BUENISIMAS, ahora ya no met emano el viejito ese que te pegaba con poxirran un cable de 2 * 0,35mm paseando por toda la casa pegadito al zocalo.
APLAUDO ESO.. ESA GENTE DESAPARECIO ,,.... ME ALEGRO !!!!!
pero asi y todo hay mil defectos y el mayor es que NO RAZONAN , las normas se hicieron para acatarlas y ANULAN AL TECNICO QUE QUIERE RAZONAR .

y para terminar: 
diganme que si , que ustedes saben y pueden predecir el camino y las consecuencias de un rayo.... .. si no lo saben hacer con 220vca .


----------



## aav (Sep 7, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> que cansador ...... en electronica mismo pasa a diario cuando uno diseña :
> solucionas una cosa y a veces luego aparece otra....
> a vert si lo entienden :
> EQUIPOTENCIAR es lo que vos decis, unificas todo pero eso es BUENO Y ES MALO.



Por delante aclarar que la normativa de diseño, por caso el RAEA 2006)(*) es del tipo integral aunque puede que este hecho no se señale con suficiente fuerza y no se haga hincapié en el concepto que todos -o la mayoría- de sus preceptos están interrelacionados y por tanto la norma cumple su función de manera completa cuando TODOS esos aspectos están satisfechos y se desmerece en sus fines, en más de lo que parece, cuando se incumple alguno.

La instalación es un todo, la normativa es útil en disminuir de manera no trivial (significativa) el riesgo para la personas (en primer lugar) y de los equipos (en segundo lugar, pero también) cuando todas las prescripciones se cumplen. Si algunas no y otras sí es más que probable que la instalación no sea tan segura como podría ser aunque lo será más que si no cumpliera nada.

Una instalación que tiene algunos equipos aterrados y otros no, algunos sectores con diferencial y otros no, una parte equipotencializada y otras no, NO es una instalacion "parcialmente" normalizada, ni "en vías de normalización" es una instalacion no-normalizada a la que no se le puede pedir la seguridad -y el comportamiento- que tendría una que sí lo estuviera.
Sí es probable que, en algunos sectores de la misma, bajo ciertas circunstancias, se disponga de condiciones de seguridad -en general para las personas- que no estarían si no estuvieran esos cumplimientos llamemoslos "parciales".

Esa instalación incumpliría con la RAEA2006 y por tanto con la legislación en materia de seguridad laboral (Y de instalaciones domiciliarias).

_(*) RAEA2006: Reglamento vigente en Argentina de instalaciones de BT (<1000V) para instalaciones eléctricas en inmuebles de la Asociación Electrótécnica Argentina._​
Otro punto importante de esa reglamentación es que la protección de las personas en circuitos de menos de 30A es obligada que sea por disyuntores/interruptores diferenciales. No se admite ningún otro tipo de protección (**) que la combinación de PAT (Puesta a Tierra) y diferenciales con sensibilidad 30mA (otras reglamentaciones pueden pedir sensibilidades de disyuntor diferentes).

Eso significa que no se admiten PIAs (Pequeños Interruptores Automáticos, o también llamados térmomagnéticos:TM) como elemento de protección de las personas, esas PIAs están para proteger a la instalación. ¿La razón?, la da PEPERC con el cálculo de la corriente que circula en una derivación a tierra, la intensidad de un CC: Cortocircuito en esas instalciones suele ser "baja", en el orden +/- de la nominal -o menor- de la *I* de corte de esos equipos TM o PIAs, lo que significa que cortan, si lo hacen, en tiempos del orden de los segundos y eso no protege a las personas aunque si a la mayoría de las instalaciones electromecánicas (!)

_(**) Hay casos en que se admite otro tipo de protección, pero la mayoría por la ya dicha._​
Para cerrar decir que por una de las secciones del reglamento ya citado y por otras normas AEA relacionadas se establecen aspectos centrales de la integralidad referida. Para no abundar solo voy a citar dos que son relevantes a los comentarios de PEPERC:

Las instalaciones se deben controlar periodicamente bajo protocolos que aseguran el cumplimiento de la norma. Esto significa medir, no solo PAT, si no continuidad, aislación, corrientes de cortocircuitos en los lazos de falla y otros... (El Reglamento Español también es muy detallado en estos aspectos: Es decir en cómo verificar que TODO siga bien)
Las personas que actúan sobre la instalación deben ser idoneas y estar habilitados por el empleador (Sí, en Argentina por el empleador)(***) lo d ela idoneidad para evitar que el accionar de quien conserva, arregla o amplía la instalación con el tiempo rompa esa integralidad con arreglos fuera de norma.
_(***) Hay explicaciones que pueden darse para que no sea tan absurdo como parece que fuera..._
​


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 7, 2019)

algo que también hay que decir es que, por lo menos aquí en Colombia que usamos la misma norma de EEUU adaptada, que la puesta a tierra es TN-S o TN-C, esto que quiere decir que el conductor que sale de la jabalina es conectado directo en el tablero eléctrico al cable de neutro, la S significa que salen del tablero los conductores de tierra y la C significa que el neutro hace las veces de neutro y tierra, en el toma corriente se hace un puente de neutro a tierra, por ende la tierra física, el suelo, y el neutro están al mismo potencial ΔV=0, eso quiere decir que si un equipo tuviese una falla a tierra ligera, el usuario final no se entera puesto que la corriente circula de la fase (el chasis metálico) a neutro y si hubiese una falla a tierra completa hubiese un corto circuito porque el chasis es el mismo neutro, y aqui me contradigo con lo que habia dicho que si pasaba corriente por tu cuerpo si lo tocas, pero no me acordaba que la tierra y neutro van juntos, entonces esa falla a tierra se va por el neutro y por tu cuerpo no pasa corriente.
la única falla que le encuentro a la norma de aquí, supongo que tendrá mas, pero no la e leído detalladamente, es que no se hace uso obligatorio de diferencial, ni si quiera lo nombran y es, para mi, el mejor protector de una instalación eléctrica.
lo que se busca aquí es que el neutro y la tierra estén al mismo potencial, como le llaman los "técnicos" de aquí "reforzar el neutro"







 este es TN-S, si ven como el conductor de la jabalina esta conectado al neutro pero sale otro conductor para PE esto permite manejar muy muy altas corrientes de falla.


TN-C el conductor de tierra se conecta al neutro y el mismo neutro hace las veces de PE, se hace un puente a chasis del mismo conductor neutro

Edit:
me acabo de acordar que había leído, no se que tan cierto sea, pero en España el esquema eléctrico que se usa para puesta a tierra es TT donde hay dos jabalinas, una conectada al neutro, que es la que esta en el centro de distribución al transformador y la otra conectada, independientemente al neutro, a los aparatos eléctricos que es la que coloca uno, en ese esquema si que hay problemas cuando la carcasa queda conectada a fase, falla a tierra, puesto que hay una impedancia de tierra a neutro y fase y ahí si se crea una diferencia de potencial (ley de Ohm), por eso esta el diferencial para que salte y no le pase nada al usuario y la instalación, pero si no hay diferencial el peligro es mortal.
y es muy cierto lo que dice @aav acerca de que no siguen la norma, muchos creen que por hacer un par de cosas que se diga en la norma es suficiente, pero no es así, si no se hace todo es como si no hicieras nada, aquí en barranquilla, no se el resto del país y del mundo, lo máximo que hacen es colocar una puesta a tierra, de resto no hacen nada.
la mayoría de las casas tiene en su tablero eléctrico un solo termo magnético de 40A y ya, hacen un corto y el TM ni se entera, se incendia la casas y luego se pregunta "porque no salto el 'taco' ademas que tengo polo a tierra"
aquí al braker, disyuntor, termo magnético, etc le dicen taco.


----------



## peperc (Sep 7, 2019)

aav dijo:


> Por delante aclarar que la normativa de diseño, por caso el RAEA 2006)(*) es del tipo integral aunque puede que este hecho no se señale con suficiente fuerza y no se haga hincapié en el concepto que todos -o la mayoría- de sus preceptos están interrelacionados y por tanto la norma cumple su función de manera completa cuando TODOS esos aspectos están satisfechos y se desmerece en sus fines, en más de lo que parece, cuando se incumple alguno.
> 
> La instalación es un todo, la normativa es útil en disminuir de manera no trivial (significativa) el riesgo para la personas (en primer lugar) y de los equipos (en segundo lugar, pero también) cuando todas las prescripciones se cumplen. Si algunas no y otras sí es más que probable que la instalación no sea tan segura como podría ser aunque lo será más que si no cumpliera nada.
> 
> ...



las cosas a medias ....
las cosas rimbombantes ....
las csoas adornadas con delta tv , o mejor, con algun simbolito de integral es o derivadas.. asi  todos quedan secos 

vamos a ver, VOS MISMO LO ESTAS DICIENDO : al principio esas normas te dicen que solo si se cumple con *todos* los preceptos .
pero es asquerosamente mentirosa es anorma y engañosa al decir que la instalacion no sera " tan segura " .
MENTIRA ,* ASQUEROSA MENTIRA.*
y no te lo digo a vos, se lo digo a las normas.

te estoy diciendo , les estoy diciendo que es muy pero muy facil de entender, solo que nunca lo han pensado:
vivis en un edificio : la tierra es comun a todos, ya lo explique:
en toda, la instalacion, de monton de unidades o de equipos te falla algo y tenes fase en las carcazas de todo , de todo .
siempre hay un "antes " de un disyuntor, siempre .
si vas a una sala de mediidores crees vos que tendras un DISYUNTOR DE 30 mA y de 3* 200 amper ??
te saltaria a cada rato.

a ver, te lo explico de nuevo:
vos trabajas en el piso 2 de el edificio , en tal oficina. tenes disyuntores, o k.
pero en el sotano , en una parte cualquiera, o en las montantes tenes una fallala de aislacion , y una fase toca el cable de tierra : todo , ppero todo el cable verde, puesto que esta unificado y quipotencializado tendra fase por un buen rato como minimo.
y todos los aparatos de tu oficina seran UN PELIGRO INMENSO .
y el disyuntor de tu oficina no salta, y aunque lo bajes vos a mano seguis con todo a fase.

eso te parece " perder un poco de seguridad ? "
vamos che !!!!

no lo dicen , no saben como solucionarlo.
y los tecnicos no les importa, todos ya nos hemos domesticado "se hace lo que dicen las normas y listo, " asi no tengo problemas.

*a ver, lo que te digo, lo que pongo en el dibujo  TODO SE CAE, TODA TU EXPLICACION SE CAE AL SUELO SI TENES UNA FALLA A TIERRA Y UN DISYUNTOR FALLA ... nunc ate fallo un disyuntor ?? , falla, no salta, no corta, le pdoes hacer pasar 30 amper de fuga y no se entera, todo, pero todo se da vuelta y no es que " se reduce un poco la seguridad" , no , lo que ocurre es que TODO SE VUELVE LO MAS PELIGROSO POSIBLE , ya lo explique y es muy facil de entender.
solo por que un diferencial fallo.
todo este tema de la tierra es un verso, es un castillo de naipes que solo si esta todo parado y bien funciona, sino >> grandes problemas  posibles. *

aca se supone la cosa era hablar de el rayo.
listo, se le pone una antenita y un cable de ... de cuanto ??
a ver.... iban a poner la parabolica esa a tierra, yo he visto edificios con el pararrayos y cable desnudo GORDISIMO.
que cable le recomendamos a el que hizo la pregunta ?? 2,5 mm ?? 4 mm ??
total, ¿ cual era la corriente y la tension de un rayo ??

<
<

<

<
<
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

no te parece mas logico, pero digo .
*LOGICO *
comenzar con :
" tengo la posibilidad de que me caig aun rayo:
¿ que hago ??
un rayo es tal tension y tal corriente.
tengo 2 opciones:
1 >> LO ATRAIGO ... si a ese rayo de tal tension y tal corriente, pero si lo atraigo debere de estar preparado a eso que voy a atraer, no te parece logico ??

2 >>> EVITO ATRAERLO.

que te parece si lo planteamos asi ??
no te pareceria el inicio mas logico con el planteo ??


aav dijo:


> Para cerrar decir que por una de las secciones del reglamento ya citado y por otras normas AEA relacionadas se establecen aspectos centrales de la integralidad referida. Para no abundar solo voy a citar dos que son relevantes a los comentarios de PEPERC:
> 
> Las instalaciones se deben controlar periodicamente bajo protocolos que aseguran el cumplimiento de la norma. Esto significa medir, no solo PAT, si no continuidad, aislación, corrientes de cortocircuitos en los lazos de falla y otros... (El Reglamento Español también es muy detallado en estos aspectos: Es decir en cómo verificar que TODO siga bien)
> Las personas que actúan sobre la instalación deben ser _*idoneas *_y estar habilitados por el empleador (Sí, en Argentina por el empleador)(***) lo d ela idoneidad para evitar que el accionar de quien conserva, arregla o amplía la instalación con el tiempo rompa esa integralidad con arreglos fuera de norma.
> ...



1 -- si , idoneas, te perdiste la pelea entre tecnicos e idoneos ?
o el negocio de certificar idoneos ??
o que hasta el suther se metio en eso de dar el curso ( pago obvio) , para hacer idoneos ??
que un idoneo ni tecnico debe ser y que un tecnico puede ser un pibe recien salido de la escuela con cero  brujula en la vida ??

2 -- te perdiste charlas entre tecnicos, que te dicen que certifican solo lo que ven ese dia, pero nada mas, si a la semana pasa algo, alguien habra tocado o cambiado algo , por que ellos cuando pasaron estaba todo bien.

3 -- te perdiste todo lo que escribi y te perdiste la logica y la razon de lo que es algo medianamente de seguridad .
como mpuede ser algo seguro ??  que depende de un monton de factores dificilisimos de seguir , realizar y controlar ??  y si algo se rompe, se te da vuelta  ?? y pasa de ser seguro a ser muy peligroso ??

me da la impresion de que no me has dado bola en algo asi que te lo voy a dibujar:


aav dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 181899
> 
> 
> Por delante aclarar que la normativa de diseño, por caso el RAEA 2006)(*) es del tipo integral aunque puede que este hecho no se señale con suficiente fuerza y no se haga hincapié en el concepto que todos -o la mayoría- de sus preceptos están interrelacionados y por tanto la norma cumple su función de manera completa cuando TODOS esos aspectos están satisfechos y se desmerece en sus fines, en más de lo que parece, cuando se incumple alguno.
> ...




siempre me encontre con lo mismo... siempre..


sebsjata dijo:


> algo que también hay que decir es que, por lo menos aquí en Colombia que usamos la misma norma de EEUU adaptada, que la puesta a tierra es TN-S o TN-C, esto que quiere decir que el conductor que sale de la jabalina es conectado directo en el tablero eléctrico al cable de neutro, la S significa que salen del tablero los conductores de tierra y la C significa que el neutro hace las veces de neutro y tierra, en el toma corriente se hace un puente de neutro a tierra, por ende la tierra física, el suelo, y el neutro están al mismo potencial ΔV=0, eso quiere decir que si un equipo tuviese una falla a tierra ligera, el usuario final no se entera puesto que la corriente circula de la fase (el chasis metálico) a neutro y si hubiese una falla a tierra completa hubiese un corto circuito porque el chasis es el mismo neutro, y aqui me contradigo con lo que habia dicho que si pasaba corriente por tu cuerpo si lo tocas, pero no me acordaba que la tierra y neutro van juntos, entonces esa falla a tierra se va por el neutro y por tu cuerpo no pasa corriente.
> la única falla que le encuentro a la norma de aquí, supongo que tendrá mas, pero no la e leído detalladamente, es que no se hace uso obligatorio de diferencial, ni si quiera lo nombran y es, para mi, el mejor protector de una instalación eléctrica.
> lo que se busca aquí es que el neutro y la tierra estén al mismo potencial, como le llaman los "técnicos" de aquí "reforzar el neutro"
> 
> ...



dibujos, explicaciones, normas....  y le podes estar diciendo a alguien que el balcon esta rajado y a punto de caerse, y se ve  y lo ves.... y nada.. te muestran el plano, te dicen que fue aprobado por el ente regulador de no se que, te dan una explicacion de universidad, mientras ves que el balcon se va inclinando .
pelicula de zombies parece.


----------



## aav (Sep 8, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> algo que también hay que decir es que, por lo menos aquí en Colombia que usamos la misma norma de EEUU adaptada, que la puesta a tierra es TN-S o TN-C, esto que quiere decir que el conductor que sale de la jabalina es conectado directo en el tablero eléctrico al cable de neutro, la S significa que salen del tablero los conductores de tierra y la C significa que el neutro hace las veces de neutro y tierra, en el toma corriente se hace un puente de neutro a tierra, por ende la tierra física, el suelo, y el neutro están al mismo potencial ΔV=0, eso quiere decir que si un equipo tuviese una falla a tierra ligera, el usuario final no se entera puesto que la corriente circula de la fase (el chasis metálico) a neutro y si hubiese una falla a tierra completa hubiese un corto circuito porque el chasis es el mismo neutro, y aqui me contradigo con lo que habia dicho que si pasaba corriente por tu cuerpo si lo tocas, pero no me acordaba que la tierra y neutro van juntos, entonces esa falla a tierra se va por el neutro y por tu cuerpo no pasa corriente.



Cuando, de alguna manera, di por bueno el cálculo que hizo peperc de la corriente de cortocircuito (que lo es, bueno, en su contexto) se omitió precisar este asunto que no es menor. Los valores mencionados de amperaje son esos -o unos del mismo orden- cuando el sistema ECT es TT.

Si se usa otro sistema de distribución (TN por ejemplo) los valores de las corrienets de cortocircuito son bien diferenets (mucho mas altos en sistemas TN) y eso obliga a cambiar varias cosas, la norma establece distintos enfoques para ECTs diferentes.

TT, TN, ECT es jerga, jerga  para referir asuntos que en parte explicaste y sobre los que me gustaría abundar porque ayudan a comprender dos cosas: El concepto de integralidad normativo y la idea detrás de la equipotencialziación.

ECT: Esquema de Conexión a Tierra, que refiere a de qué manera está conectado el neutro del transformador que da servicio a la instalación aguas arriba del tablero principal (Aún el trafo que este fuera del local, empresa o establecimiento, de tan aguas arriba hablamos)

Simplificando los sistemas ECT son de 3 tipos:

ECT de tipo TT
ECT de tipo TN
ECT de tipo IT
1.- TT significa que (a), el neutro del trafo de servicio a la instalación de la que hablamos esta puesto a tierra en las inmediaciones del equipo con una tierra (Rs o Rb) que, aparte, suele ser muy (pero muy) buena, con esto me refiero a R=<1 Ohm, y es común que sea aún menos que 0,5 ohm y (b) Las masas metálicas (MM) de los componentes conductores (metálicos) de la propia instalación, tanto "masas propias" (tableros, bandejas p/ej) como "masas extrañas" (Columnas de estructura, soporte, cañerias metálicas de fluidos, ...) estén todas puestas a tierra (Rpat) siendo esta independiente de la tierra del neutro, independiente no significa que "no esté relacionada" si no que NO hay un cable conductor que las una (Esa condición y alguna otra pero que por ahora no es relevante) pongo el mismo dibujo y aclaro que _el rectángulo más pequeño de línea a trazos con los cuatro circulitos_ representa una alimentación de 3 fases dentro del predio con una cracasa metálica (MM) que estará puesta a tierra Rpat o Ra POR y PARA PROTECCIÓN humana. 

​En la Argentina (y también muchos otros países) este es el esquema de distribucion domiciliaria y "de fuerza" para bajas potencias y baja tensión de entrada (El ECT de tipo TT). El trafo, el rectángulo más grande a la izquierda, está normalmente fuera del predio de la instalación y si esta dentro es por "servidumbre de uso", es decir esta dentro pero "prestado", sin acceso a la empresa que sirve o al domicilio que provee, los que solo ceden el lugar para ponerlo. _La responsabilidad de este trafo y sus protecciones es exclusiva de la empresa de distribución eléctrica_.

Un corolario importante de nuestra normativa -Argentina- es que si el trafo es propiedad del suministrador de energía el suministrado esta obligado a tener sistema TT. Si el trafo es propiedad del suministrado (y no del suministrador) el propitario puede elegir su sistema de ECT.

En ciertos usos, por ejemplo hospitales y centros de salud sin embargo *hay obligación de usar sistema IT*.. al menos en ciertos lugares del edificio, quirófanos p/ej.. (ver 3.-)

En los sistemas TT se distribuyen 4 cables (trifásica+Neutro) o 2 cables (Fase+ Neutro) y en ambas se agrega dentro de la instalación y de manera independiente el 5to o 3er cable "de tierra" pero esos cables agregados, con supuestamente el mismo nombre, NO son lo mismo. En particular NO se comportan de igual manera ante un cortocircuito y las medidas de seguridad vinculadas al aterramiento y los dispositivos de corte y protección NO son iguales y es aventurado suponer que lo que vale para uno sirve para ambos.


2.- TN significa que (a) el neutro del trafo de servicio a la instalación de la que hablamos esta puesto también a tierra en las inmediaciones del equipo con una tierra (Rs o Rb) tambien muy buena pero el neutro de servicio se distribuye a la instalación habiendo sido aterrado en el mismo punto en que se pone a tierra el cable de protección o conductor CE o Cp o CP. Es decir si sigo el neutro de un equipo conectado hacia "aguas arriba" del cableado me lo encuentro puesto a tierra en el mismo lugar que la PAT del cable de tierra.


Sistema TN (caso especial TN-*S*) Neutro y CE *S*eparados​
Por _razones de constitución del circuito o lazo de falla_, las corrientes de cortocircuito (CC) en estos sistemas TN (hay varios, variantes, que ahora no vienen al caso) digo esas corrientes de CC son mucho mas altas que para un sistema TT de semejantes tensiones. Para dar una idea un rango de CC en un sistema TT del orden de 10A a 40A en un sistema TN "equivalente" sería entre 10 a 15 veces más alta o inclusive más.

Corolario normativo de 1.- y 2.- La protección humana en sistemas TT es obligado que sea a través de la combinación de PAT (puesta a tierra) y Diferencial con corriente diferencial (Algunos la llaman "sensibilidad") que garantice una tensión de contacto segura ante el CC. 

En Argentina ese valor es 30 mA. 

Las PIA solo se usan para proteger la instalación no a las personas, en estas SOLO la presencia de ambos componentes en TODA la instalación asegura la protección para TODAS las circunstancias que contempla la norma (Que son las usuales de las instalaciones domiciliarias y de tomas e iluminación con corriente de servico <30A aun industriales).

Por usuales se entiende p/ej protección frente a CC de Fase a Tierra, CC de Fase a Fase... y las dos situaciones que se analzian son las de contacto directo o indirecto (laaaaaargo de detallar)


3.-  Los ECT de tipo IT son aquellos en los que el Neutro del Trafo esta aislado, es decir NO solo no esta a tierra si no que se busca que ni de casualidad lo este. Esta circunstnacia se logra en principio por "no conexión" pero tambien puede ser por una conexión o aislación conocida de varios MOhm.... Y por una muy común -por lo que he visto- en la práctica electrónica: El uso de transformadores de aislación. No voy a abundar habiéndose tratado, creo yo, este tema en la lista.

La sigo mañana o pasado. Son muy interesantes, por distintas razones, los mensajes de PEPERC y sesbjata así que me interesa participar de este intercambio pero, si bien soy de Argentina, donde ahora son las 19:00, estoy en otro meridiano y para mi es la madrugada...


----------



## peperc (Sep 8, 2019)

y yo , como colorario te contare algo , mas ameno de leer , mas simple de comprender:

las empresas de suministro electrico le piden a cualquier cliente  comop proteccion a continuacion de el medidor ( supongamos un local comercial, de mediana embergadura, que usa trifasica.

el señor de el local hizo adentro de el local un tablero con 30 PIAS y 7 disyuntores.

pues bien, la compañia suministradora le pide a continuacion de el medidor un disyuntor ttrifasico adecuado de 30 mA... asi la compañia se asegura de que luego de el medidor hay un disyutnor de 30 mA como dices tu : 
para proteger a las personas.

pero claro, al poner de cabecera UN DISYUNTOR DE 30 Ma  saben muy bien que se estan cargando toda la selectividad de el tablero secundario que esta adentro .
*lo saben .*
y les importa un huevo ( de gallina claro esta, no soy guarango ) .

cualquier fuga hara que salte todo , en la cabecera.
¿ por que esta incongruencia ?? 
de tantas que hay  ?? 

es facil. fuerzan a que el cliente lo coloque para que asi se le apruebe la obra y luego lo tenga que sacar si o si .

y como esta, mil mas.
la empresa sabe unas cuantas cosas, por eso pone "piedras " en el camino a proposito, y NO les importa la seguridad , si lavarse las manos.

pone si queres toda la normativa, yo me duermo con eso, se pued eponer de manera super formal todo , que tenes que usar cables de tales colores, que las cajas de luz a tal altura, que esto a la izquierda y aquello a la derecha, que la mar y el coche....... pero .... las cosas son como son.
chantas
chantas
chantas
chantas.

las normas las deberian de hacer las escuelas tecnicas y universidades.
yo ya estuve sumergido en tema de colegiatura, carnet de matriculado y demas ... ( vomitivo) .

chantas
chantas
chantas
chantas.

las cosas se van descubriendo analizando lso problemas de las lineas, de la calle, ( analisis de circuitos electricos)  y se van descubriendo.
y la idea es solucionarlos, no ser chantas...

yo mañana copio y pego toda slas normas d ela AEA, desde la primera a la ultima y te saturo el servidor de el foro y quedo como que puse un monton de info. seria y formal.


			
				

Las PIA solo se usan para proteger la instalación no a las personas dijo:
			
		

> SOLO[/SIZE] la presencia de ambos componentes en TODA la instalación asegura la protección para TODAS las circunstancias que contempla la norma (Que son las usuales de las instalaciones domiciliarias y de tomas e iluminación con corriente de servico <30A aun industriales).
> ..



mira te remarco esto, por que no pones  *QUE ??? *circunstancias contempla al norma .
ahi esta el asunto.
seria bueno eso poner, a ver si piden un monton de cosas y resulta que ..... que ?? circunstancias contempla la norma ??  
ves por que me da bronca ??
uno copia y pega miles de paginas de normativas, que uno se duerme leyendolas *y no se entiende un pomo* , entre avreviaturas y numeros ( es muy comun leer " como ddice la norma 2435/8 " ...... segun relgamentacion 2387 -24 ..,,,,,,,....... ver articulo 3147/5 ......)  .

y luego, si algo pasa.. "eso no estaba contemplado" .
o "lo que pasa es que no estaba en normativa tal cosa ...

la verdad, te hacen gastar fortuna modificando esto y aquello y el cliente comun espera sentiurse tranquilo *Y ES MENTIRA.*

el otro dia, una clienta, se le cayo al estufa de cuarzo, sobre la alfombra, y tuvo un principio de incendio..... y me dice " pero si tenia disyuntor " y dicen que el disyuntor es para evitar incendios !!! 
o el cuento de contactos directo s o indirectos, eso el cliente no lo sabe.... se que es una gansada, pero te mienten  y te mienten y confunden.

*hay que hablar mas en claro y menos normas por que si vamos a ser sinceros y segun la norma 23547/8 de el CIE que dice que si la coneccion es TTI y esta bajo norma CEEU 23457 todo debe ser verificado por un idoneo de nivel 34/6 y tratado bajo apercibimiento de que te caiga todo el peso de la RIA 56223.*
* yo creo que todo se puede aclarar y unificar criterios ademas de equipotenciar ideas si todos nso pusiesemso de acuerdo y siguiesen las simples normas 332788/00 .
*
*no te parece ?? *


----------



## aav (Sep 13, 2019)

Bueno, con un rato para escribir algo y continuar, aprovecho para señalar que conocer los ECT (Esquemas de conexión a tierra) permite definir qué tipo de desconexión se requiere y en _qué tiempos actúa_ para cada caso (hablamos de protección). Y creo yo, estoas ideas contribuirán a comprender la protección que establecen la normas y los modos y formas en que actuan estos sistemas.

_Atribución: Estos esquemas que uso aquí pertenecen al material de cursos que dicta Carlos Galizia un especialista reconocido y directivo de la AEA (quizás en estos días no...) del que luego pondré más datos._

Es un formato que, con algunas diferencias formales, es la que suelen usar los eléctricos. Por si hay quien lee esto y además no esté al tanto aclaro que los 6 rectángulos agrupados de a 3 en la parte superior izquierda simbolizan el transformador (trafo), 3 de primario (AT>1kV) y 3 de secundario (BT<1kV), las lineas L1, L2 y L3 son las fases, N el neutro y PE el conductor de protección (Lo que se llama el cable de tierra). En una instalación local -Argentina- entre fase y fase hay una tensión efectiva, tensión a secas, de ~380/400 V  y entre fase y neutro ~220/230 V.

Allí se representa un consumo -máquina, iluminación, etc.- por otro rectángulo horizontal que se ve conectado a una fase L1 y al neutro. Esa carga o consumo esta dentro de una carcaza metálica _*aislada*_ del consumo y puesta a tierra por una conexión entre la carcaza (masa metálica o MM) y el conductor de protección. En una situación normal una persona que toque la MM de la carcaza y que no esté aislada de tierra no sentirá nada pues toca un conductor (La MM) que no esta conectada a diferencia de potencial o tensión alguna.

Si por alguna circunstancia la fase se contacta con la carcaza (deja de haber aislación), como ésta está a tierra se produce una derivación a ella cerrando el llamado "lazo de falla" por el que circula la corriente de defecto Id. Ahora sí, la carcasa esta un potencial que se llama tensión de defecto que puede ser mortal si la persona (no aislada de tierra) toca la MM.

En este lazo de falla la resistencia de la jabalina, o resistencia de puesta a tierra de protección es clave pues forma parte del circuito de falla y como la resistencia de ese circuito es una suma, la resistencia de la jabalina (Ra), más la resistencia a tierra del neutro Rb mas las resistencias de los cables y empalmes y estas estas últimas son muuuuuy bajas, <<<1 Ohm, el eslabón crítico para conocer la corriente de falla es ese valor más alto y difícil (pero no imposible) de conservar en el tiempo.

Para la protección de personas (o animales domésticos) si no hay persona tocando es un caso y si lo hay otro (siempre se asumirá que lo puede haber) para entender empezamos asumiendo que no la hay. El caso real es asumir que siempre la habrá.

Siempre se busca que el valor de la puesta tierra sea lo mas baja posible. Eso hace que la corriente sea lo más alta para que que actuén los mecanismos de protección por desconexión. ¿Cuáles?, si no hay personas p/ej, un fusible común calculado para la corriente de defecto probable, obvio mayor que el consumo.

Si hay personas lo único que admite la norma es la protección diferencial con tiempos del orden de mSeg (milésimas de segundo)

Nunca se permite un PIA para sistemas TT y BT.



Para esos sistemas en TT las corrientes de defecto (Corto Circuito) son bajas. YA lo ehmos dicho. Si la situación se da en un sistema TN (En Argentina sólo se admite el TN-S) las corrientes de defecto, son mucho más altas.

Eso se debe a que la jabalina no es parte del lazo de falla (recordar que con ser bajo era el más alto de los valores de la R total del lazo). El sistema de ECT TN-S (ya señalado por otro colistero) se puede esquematizar así:



El conductor de protección esta unido a la misma barra de puesta a tierra del trafo. Lugar del que también sale el el neutro (Aterrado). Ambos están puestos a tierra en la puesta a tierra del servicio (Rb).

Cuando en estos sistemas hay una derivación (Fase a carcaza metálica) la corriente circula por un lazo de falla que NO incluye a la puesta a tierra. La resistencia total de este circuito es muuuuy baja, son solo cables (y si esta bien diseñada, cables de R muy baja).

Qué tipos de protección se usan, pues pueden ser diferenciales, fusibles (muy normalizados) e interruptores automáticos (como los PIAs pero un pelín "mas grandes").  En estos sistemas el problema que la corriente no haga actuar al interruptor automático no existe. Las corrientes son altas.

De esto hay más que hablar pero en principio sería importante ponerse de acuerdo en que es de esta manera en que funcionan las cosas.
.

Ahora un par de respuestas mas específicas a cuestiones que plantea PEPERC.



(1) Sí, si pongo que cosas contempla la protección, esta un renglón debajo en ese mismo mensaje. Se te debe haber escapado. El texto completo (copiado del mensaje #28) es:



Podría ampliar lo de contacto directo e indirecto pero, creo, no hacía a la cuestión, la protección es para cortocircuitos de fase a tierra y entre fases.

(2) Las cuestiones de selectividad son relativamente sencillas: Dos disyuntores de la misma sensibilidad en serie traen problemas, siempre, no hay mucho que inventar aquí. Si es necesario proteger a la instalación en una sección no terminal de la instalación (las que al final van con DD de 30 mA) se coloca un disyuntor de 300 mA en el tablero ppal.


----------



## peperc (Sep 13, 2019)

hola, no me referia a la PIA sino al diferencial.

y poner de cqabecera un diferencial de 300 mA  no va , te diran que NO estas protegiendo a las personas y ademas que NO logras tampoco selectividad , puesto que si la fuga a tierra es de mas de 300 mA saltan ambos, el ID deberia tener selectividad tambien cronometrica ( o sea retardo de tiempo ) .
eso no hay a nivel domiciliario y NO cumple con nada como bien has dicho que deben ser de 30 mA y determinado tiempo .

un saludo .


----------



## aav (Sep 14, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> y poner de cqabecera un diferencial de 300 mA  no va , te diran que NO estas protegiendo a las personas y ademas que NO logras tampoco selectividad , puesto que si la fuga a tierra es de mas de 300 mA saltan ambos, el ID deberia tener selectividad tambien cronometrica ( o sea retardo de tiempo ) . eso no hay a nivel domiciliario y NO cumple con nada como bien has dicho que deben ser de 30 mA y determinado tiempo .
> un saludo .



Dos o tres cosas.

1.- Sí va poner diferencial de 300 mA en esas circunstancias descriptas, es lo que la norma admite, no obliga (Y no por selectividad). Lo decía porque creí que a tu afirmación de lo que piden las eléctricas le faltaba un cero (No me consta que las electricas pidan diferenciales de 30mA en circuitos no terminales como era el caso que describías)

2.- Por otra parte ese diferencial no esta destinado a proteger personas, esta destinado a proteger la instalación. 

3.- Los 30 mA son para proteger personas en circuitos de menos de 30A, obligatorios en sistemas de ECT de tipo TT y en circuitos terminales (Iluminación y tomas) en otros sistemas de ECT, en Argentina en sistemas TN-S. El diferencial de 300 mA, ese que describí en el tablero inicial, ese es para proteger la instalación y en especial se ha hecho efectivo en la protección de incendios de origen eléctrico (No todos y no siempre)

Nada de lo anterior se contradice con el párrafo al que contestas. Lo pego de nuevo.


----------



## peperc (Sep 14, 2019)

hola, te pondre un ejemplo tipico:
vas aun edificio de 12 pisos y 30 departamentos , nuevo.
hay un tableor de servicios generales con PIAS tetrapolares y disyuntoes tetrapolares.
mas 20 PIAS bipolares y 3 o 6 disyuntores bipolares.

y siempre te exigen luego de el medidor un diferencial tetrapolar de 30 mA .

ves el medidor y al lado en caja aparte la PIA tetrapolar y el diferencial tetrapolar, de 30 mA eso es loq ue quire ver la compañia de luz.
luego esta el tablero real, como te dije, con monton de llaves, pero ese no le interesa a la compañia , por mas bien hecho que este .

no importa lo que encuentres en 1 o 5 hojas de  EL MAR de hojas que hay en  EL MAR de reglamentaciones, lo que te digo es LO REAL.

y NO me pondre a buscar enlaces, pero NO tienes selectividad asegurada con un diferencial de 300 mA antes de otro de 30 mA .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

vos seguis escribiendo con toda amabilidad, pero te pregunto :
¿ vos probas las cosas ?? 
yo he puesto difernciales de 100 mA y de 300 mA de cabecera , y no solo no logras selectividad, si no que ademas *lo que si logras *es criticas de montones de electricistas por poner eso , por mas que sea solo para proteger un tramo de solo 10 m de cable desde la cabecera hasta el tablero secundario.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 14, 2019)

una pregunta. ¿en un sistema TN-S un diferencial funciona? lo preunto porque en caso de falla a tierra la corriente circula de fase a la carcasa metálica que es el mismo neutro, por ende no hay diferencia de potencial y lo único que actuaria seria un termomagnetico por la alta corriente o me equivoco y un diferencial de 30mA si actuaria?


----------



## aav (Sep 14, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> hola, te pondre un ejemplo tipico:
> vas aun edificio de 12 pisos y 30 departamentos , nuevo.
> hay un tableor de servicios generales con PIAS tetrapolares y disyuntoes tetrapolares.
> mas 20 PIAS bipolares y 3 o 6 disyuntores bipolares.
> ...



Insisto con las cuestiones reglamentarias. Las instalaciones que se protegen con disyuntores de sensibilidad 30 mA /300 mA son las que tienen un máximo de 32A (Escribí erróneamente 30 pero no hace al caso). Consumos mayores se protegen de otra manera.

Una instalación con un consumo mayor no se puede proteger con esos diferenciales. Dos disyuntores "en serie" de 30 mA son un problema siempre. La compañía electrica lo sabe, no hay ninguna norma que lo pida. No le veo el sentido de pedirlo.

La colocación de disyuntores de 300 mA no busca proteger a las personas si no a la instalación (y en especial contra incendio). 

La colocación de un disyuntor de 300 mA no busca selectividad. Aunque algo se consigue: La norma de construcción establece que a la mitad de la corriente de disparo, es decir 150 mA el disyuntor NO debe disparar. 

Sí, 10 disyuntores de 30 mA aguas abajo del de 300 mA podrían estar aportando 150 mA sin que NINGUNO disparara y el primer fallo (>30mA) luego de esto dispararía uno de los dos, normalmente el primero pero también podría ser el 2° (Hay explicación para esto). 





peperc dijo:


> vos seguis escribiendo con toda amabilidad, pero te pregunto :
> ¿ vos probas las cosas ??.



¿Qué tipo de respuesta te sería satisfactoria?


----------



## peperc (Sep 14, 2019)

aav dijo:


> La compañía electrica lo sabe, no hay ninguna norma que lo pida. No le veo el sentido de pedirlo.
> 
> ?



aca comenzamos a las preguntas correctas.

el sentido es el siguiente:  LAVARSE LAS MANOS.

saben que al pedir eso es inviable y que luego de un tiempo dara problemas, asi que saben que el cliente deberia si o si eliminarlo:
ergo: se coloca para que la obra se apruebe y luego se elimina para poder seguir.
asi, si hay un problema el dia de mañana la empresa de luz ( la que lo pide ) se lava las manos .


aav dijo:


> I
> ¿Qué tipo de respuesta te sería satisfactoria?



realistas, acordes  a lo que veo. 



aav dijo:


> I
> Una instalación con un consumo mayor no se puede proteger con esos diferenciales. Dos disyuntores "en serie" de 30 mA son un problema siempre. La compañía electrica lo sabe, no hay ninguna norma que lo pida. No le veo el sentido de pedirlo.
> 
> ?


1-- por que hay disyuntores de 30 mA y de 63 amper ??

2 -- por que edificios nuevos, todes ( jaaaa ) les hacen poner un diferencial en el sotano?? para cada unidad / departamento ?? si el disyuntor esta en el tablero de la unidad ?? o sea terminan teniendo 2 de 30 mA en serie.



aav dijo:


> son las que tienen un máximo de 32A (Escribí erróneamente 30 pero no hace al caso). Consumos mayores se protegen de otra manera.



como ?? esto no se que es lo que dicen las normas.
gracias.


----------



## aav (Sep 14, 2019)

PEPERC dijo

Mi realidad no parece ser la tuya, también quizás vemos la misma realidad a la luz de conocimientos y experiencias diferentes. Tengo la impresión, quizás equivocada, que si mi respuesta "no es acorde" a lo que tu ves no parece que fuera a ser aceptada. Ya he creído ver como funciona esa idea a lo largo del intercambio. No parece que vaya a tener mucho sentido seguir más alla.

No obstante sí contestar alguna cuestión de ese mismo mensaje:

La obligación de limitar la protección a cargas de 32A obliga más a ajustar las térmomagnéticas que el disyuntor. Hay una confusión común en este tema y es pensar que el valor de corriente nominal -la que va escrita- en el disyuntor significa lo mismo que en la térmica. No es así.

Un disyuntor nominado de 63A nos dice que será eficáz en cortar por diferencial de 30mA (en los tiempos y formas establecidos por norma) aunque haya un consumo (inicio de un cortocircuito o sobre-carga) de 63A por tanto tiene que estar asociado a una térmica de menor amperaje para que lo proteja. Los diferenciales cortan por su valor nominal de corriente diferencial y no por el nominal de servicio.

Si ese valor se refiriera a la térmica estaría indicando el valor de corte por CC o sobrecarga.

Ese disyuntor de 63 va a estar asociado a una termomagnética que protege (al disyuntor) de sobrecargas y cortocircuitos del orden del consumo del circuito. ~32A como máximo.

Sobre qué piden o no las compañías eléctricas no me hago cargo. No me consta y paso de contestar algo.


RESPUESTA PARA Sebsjata


sebsjata dijo:


> una pregunta. ¿en un sistema TN-S un diferencial funciona? lo pregunto porque en caso de falla a tierra la corriente circula de fase a la carcasa metálica que es el mismo neutro, por ende no hay diferencia de potencial y lo único que actuaria seria un termomagnetico por la alta corriente o me equivoco y un diferencial de 30mA si actuaria?



Es así, se usa protección por interruptores termomagnéticos rápidos o fusibles normalizados. Claro que también se puede derivar, de un sistema TN-S, un "pseudo TT" y entonces usar allí diferenciales (El entrecomillado me pertenece, ...no esta en la norma).


----------



## peperc (Sep 15, 2019)

aav dijo:


> PEPERC dijo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182146
> Mi realidad no parece ser la tuya, también quizás vemos la misma realidad a la luz de conocimientos y experiencias diferentes. Tengo la impresión, quizás equivocada, que si mi respuesta "no es acorde" a lo que tu ves no parece que fuera a ser aceptada. Ya he creído ver como funciona esa idea a lo largo del intercambio. No parece que vaya a tener mucho sentido seguir más alla.
> 
> ).



vos te limitas o limitas a las normas, posiblemente hagas trabajso nuevos , me parece perfecto, o hagas inspecciones, tambien me parece perfecto.
yo voy a donde las cosas fallan, veo y analizo las fallas.

me parece que no estas leyendo y no te da curiosidad ciertas incongruencias que te pongo .
me decis que 2 diferenciales de 30 mA en serie no tienen sentido , y te he dicho que es lo que se esta haciendo en edificios nuevos:
subo a la unidad y hay disyuntor en el tablero , luego bajo al sotano y luego de el medidor hay ttermica y disyuntor .


----------



## aav (Sep 15, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> vos te limitas o limitas a las normas, posiblemente hagas trabajso nuevos , me parece perfecto, o hagas inspecciones, tambien me parece perfecto.
> yo voy a donde las cosas fallan, veo y analizo las fallas..



En realidad me dedico a la seguridad humana en general, la laboral en particular. La eléctrica es una parte.





peperc dijo:


> me parece que no estas leyendo y no te da curiosidad ciertas incongruencias que te pongo



Sí que te leo. Mira por ejemplo esta respuesta (dada en el mensaje anterior). Considera, como una posibilidad al menos, que lo que tu llamas "incongruencias" quizás, solo sean apreciaciones o creencias equivocadas o conocimientos de "estados del arte" anteriores a los dos últimos reglamentos modernos AEA (2002 y 2006):







peperc dijo:


> me decis que 2 diferenciales de 30 mA en serie no tienen sentido , y te he dicho que es lo que se esta haciendo en edificios nuevos:
> subo a la unidad y hay disyuntor en el tablero , luego bajo al sotano y luego de el medidor hay ttermica y disyuntor .



Bueno, mal que nos pese no esta prohibido (que yo sepa) poner dos diferenciales de 30 mA seriados. Que tiene poco sentido quizás haya sido una apreciación exagerada de mi parte; aunque en mi defensa debo decir que para esas corrientes diferenciales en instalaciones modernas, las corrientes de fuga concurrentes de dos o mas circuitos finales de BT van -en ciertas circunstancias- a superar los 15 mA, valor que _aún sin superar los 30 mA _va a generar, _*en algún momento*_ y bajo servicio normal, interrupciones del servicio. En este sentido lo decía.

En lenguaje de la calle: "Salta el disyuntor y no hay ninguna falla, ...entonces debe estar mal el disyuntor o la instalacion", ...puede que algo este mal pero en este caso no es que salta por seguir la norma, si no que salta a pesar de seguir la norma (aunque otra).

Me explico: La normativa de fabricación de disyuntores establece el cumplimiento de "2 fronteras" o rangos de servicio que delimitan 3 zonas: (1) Frente al ensayo de 15mA NUNCA debe cortar, (2) frente al ensayo de 30 mA SIEMPRE debe cortar. Entonces queda una zona de indeterminación que puede expresarse dentro del rango 15mA< ¿? <30 mA, ¿qué hace en ese rango?, pues puede o no saltar. En esa zona la probabilidad de corte no es cero pero no es 100%.

Si la suma de las corrientes es 16mA es muy probable que no salte, pero si la suma da 28mA es muy probable sí que salte.

Esta especial circunstancia, originada en limitaciones tecnológicas de construcción (y de costo), genera esas tres zonas de comportameinto para el disyuntor sin fallas, que las tiene, como todo, (*) es decir si pongo disyuntores seriados las corrientes de fuga que no afectan al primero pueden afectar al 2° y cuando tengo dos o mas en paralelo aguas a bajo del 1°, las corrienes de fuga de los que están en paralelo se sumarán sobre el 1° y aunque TODOS, los tres o más, cumplan con la norma de fabricación el resultado será una instalación con "corte impredecible".

(*) Como todo artefacto los disyuntores fallan: . No hacen lo que deben hacer o hacen lo que no deben. Son importantes las tasas de falla (cuantos no hacen lo que debieran hacer) y también los llamados "Modos de Falla" (Cómo fallan). Todo esto es un tema, en mi opoinión, muy interesante.


----------



## peperc (Sep 15, 2019)

aav dijo:


> En realidad me dedico a la seguridad humana en general, la laboral en particular. La eléctrica es una parte.
> 
> .



que haces si descubris que una norma, o todas las normas no contemplan algo , que te has dado cuenta que existe y es real.
y pone en riesgo a la gente ?? 
a pesar de seguir las normas.


aav dijo:


> que lo que tu llamas "incongruencias" quizás, solo sean apreciaciones o creencias equivocadas o conocimientos de "estados del arte" anteriores a los dos últimos reglamentos modernos AEA (2002 y 2006):
> 
> .



yo NO tengo creencias.
creencias tiene quien cree en la biblia sin cuestionarsela .
o quien cree en el libro de la AEA sin cuestionarselo .
yo NO tengo creencias y menos equivocadas, lo que dudo , simplemente lo verifico.


----------



## artenerd (Sep 15, 2019)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo varias antenas parabólicas de mediano tamaño. (2.80m,1.90m,1.80m,2 x 90cm)
> Todas tienen un LNB y algunas se conectan a un switch DISEQC a traves de cables coaxiales, de ahi sale por un coaxial al receptor. y otras van directamente a los receptores.
> Mi duda es si conviene aterrarlas o no, en el manual de una recomienda que sea aterrada desde el mastil con una puesta a tierra dedicada lo cual seria un poco lógico por si un rayo la impacta la mayor parte de la energia se disipe a tierra y no siga hasta dentro del domicilio.
> ...


En ese caso nada impide conectar las dos puestas a tierra entre sí, de esa manera las antenas tienen su propia tierra y al mismo tiempo es equipotencial con la instalacion general de la casa. Hay que olvidarse de pretender proteccion ante el impacto directo de un rayo,  para eso estan los pararrayos. Lo que sí protege la puesta tierra es de cargas estaticas que se forman durante las tormentas, o corrientes inducidas por rayos a distancia y que se transmiten por cables electricos, telefonicos o de tv por cable.



peperc dijo:


> te repito y mas claro . TENES UNA PARADOJA.
> 
> si las aterras solo vas a LLAMAR a los rayos, estas haciendo un camino real y efectivo desde la antena hasta el suelo ( nota 1 ) .
> 
> si no las aterras no estas llamando tanto a los rayos y si eventualmente uno cae justo ahi, pues no sabes a donde ira.


No, lo que atraen los rayos son las puntas, objetos elevados o brillantes, por  efecto corona, si fuera el caso, el camino mas efectivo a tierra es la tierra misma, pero los rayos con mas probabilidad caen sobre arboles, edificios o torres. 
Un tip: los aviones suelen sufrir impactos de rayos en pleno vuelo.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 16, 2019)

artenerd dijo:


> los aviones suelen sufrir impactos de rayos en pleno vuelo.


y que les pasa a las personas? nada, porque tanto el avión como las mismas personas están al mismo potencial un potencial altísimo, pero la diferencia de potencial es 0V por eso no les pasa nada y por el mismo motivo hay que equipotencializar las tierras para que entre tierra y tierra no exista una tensión que puede ser perjudicial tanto para las personas como para los equipos


----------



## peperc (Sep 16, 2019)

artenerd dijo:


> No, lo que atraen los rayos son las puntas, objetos elevados o brillantes, por  efecto corona, si fuera el caso, el camino mas efectivo a tierra es la tierra misma, pero los rayos con mas probabilidad caen sobre arboles, edificios o torres.
> Un tip: los aviones suelen sufrir impactos de rayos en pleno vuelo.



pareceria que estuvieses hablando de un pajaro loco.

entonces .. segun vos el sepor ese que hizo el barrilete y lo lanzo a la tormenta, era un pelot.....
no se para que uso un cable, si con solo "las puntitas brillantes y de colores " alcanzaba para atraer al rayo.

el rayo es electricidad y sigue el camino mas corto, no importa la tontera que vos pongas,  EL CAMINO..... 
10 metros de cable de cobre es una resistencia mucho menor que el aire humedo o que una estructura de hormigon.

no se cual es su idea de las cosas, o si piensan que la eelctricidad en el caso de un rayo sigue patrones distintos a las leyes que hemso aprendido, si creen que es un pajarillo como maduro que sigue quien sabe que cosas...
PARA MI  , :
el rayo cayendo busca el camino mas corto y punto.
vos podes poner sobre una madera un objeto brillante y llamativo .
o 
sobre una pica un objeto metalico no brillante ni llamativo , pero esta conectada a un conductor electrico hasta tierra y en la tierra una buena MASA de dispersion.
YO------ para mi......
el camino que elegira el rayo es el mas facil.

ustedes sigan con sus ideas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> ustedes sigan con sus ideas.


Seria bueno que explicaras por que los rayos caen sobre arboles (madera-->mucha resistencia) y sobre los autos (goma-->mucha resistencia) y sobre aviones en vuelo (aire---> mucha resistencia).


----------



## peperc (Sep 16, 2019)

ustedes estan hace rato con una onda de mier.....
saben bien la respuesta, poseen lso conocimeintos, pero estan solo de mala onda y me agarraron bronca solo por discutir  LO OBVIO.

ahi le spongo un dibujo , el rayo se mueve de arriba para abajo o al revez, pero siempre en este caso que nso interesa es de manera vertical.

la mayor resistencia la tengo en el aire ( a menos que llueva a cantaros) .
el arbol mojado posee otra resistencia yo no se los valores de resistencia, pero la naturaleza si , y es el camino que elige el rayo.

alguna vez vi un video de un rayo que cae en un auto y no es raro que no veas nada en la carroceria ya que ustedes saben bien que va por el metal y cuando debe "saltar" las gomas de el auto , calculo no va por el caucho, sino que ahi hace un arco .

ustedes facilmente se dan cuenta,... estan solo de malisima onda, de muy mala  leche.

es exactametne igual que si colocan 5 maderas en una mesa, y en extremos de cada una le meten una DDP que van variando hasta varios Kv .
a una : madera mojada
a otra : parte de la madera con metal ( el auto) .
a otra, sacan la madera y dejan solo aire, pero la misma distancia .
y otra... reemplazan la madera por un condcutor de cobre....

es obvio.. me estan pelotudeando .


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seria bueno que explicaras por que los rayos caen sobre arboles (madera-->mucha resistencia) y sobre los autos (goma-->mucha resistencia) y sobre aviones en vuelo (aire---> mucha resistencia).



el rayo, cuando se forma ( NO TENGO CLARO TODO ) , pero una vez que se desata ahi es cuando elig eel camino mas corto, ya cae y en su trayecto busca el camino mas corto .
si el rayo ya se formo y comienza a conducir y justo pasa un avion .. ¿ que pretendes que haga ?? ... que de una vuelta ??

y como ya te puse ejemplso claros y tontos : si ya naturalmente  va a caer en un lugar, pues que por las leyes que conocemos elige el camino mas corto .
NO ES QUE  va a buscar al arbol.. no sean PAVOS... ahi les dibujo :

aca NO  es lo que digo yo, ni lo que dicen ustedes, es las leyes de la fisica, y LO QUE DICE EL RAYO, miren videos .
y si hay rayos que se mueven horizontalmente es tambien explicable eso por que deben descargarse de una nube a otra..... no se, es la naturaleza.
lo que si se es que es OBVIO que elige el camino de menor resistencia.
ustedes saben eso ....
y me estan solo toreando y no le veo el motivo y me da bronca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> ustedes saben eso ....
> y me estan solo toreando y no le veo el motivo y me da bronca.


Nadie te está bardeando ni nada parecido. Pero vos estas desafiando conocimientos, normas internacionales y fisica basica basándose solo en tu experiencia, a la que desconocemos como llegaste ni el contexto en el que lo hiciste.

Tambien escribiste:


peperc dijo:


> la eelctricidad en el caso de un rayo sigue patrones distintos a las leyes que hemso aprendido


Lo cual no es cierto aunque lo sueñes. Las leyes fisicas del electromagnetismo definen perfectamente lo que sucede con los rayos, los objetos puntudos, los cables, los conectores y todo lo que se te ocurra. Aca no hay magia, y eso se sabe desde hace mas de 100 años. Que vos las conozcas o nó no cambia absolutamente nada, excepto - tal vez- para vos.
Por ultimo, tambien comentaste:


peperc dijo:


> pero estan solo de mala onda y me agarraron bronca solo por discutir LO OBVIO.


No creo que nadie tenga mala onda...yo al menos no, pero discutir LO OBVIO como decís implica que alguien que conoce del tema te pregunte:
Por que????
Y vos, si estas tan convencido, debes saber como demostrar que lo que decís es cierto y razonable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> pero una vez que se desata ahi es cuando elig eel camino mas corto,



No no , hasta hay filmaciones de chiquisientos mil cuadros por segundo dónde el rayo vuelve sobre si mismo para buscar otro camino de menor resistencia-impedancia.

Por favor cuidá el vocabulario y el trato. Gracias.


----------



## peperc (Sep 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , hasta hay filmaciones de chiquisientos mil cuadros por segundo dónde el rayo vuelve sobre si mismo* para buscar otro camino de menor resistencia-impedancia.*
> 
> Por favor cuidá el vocabulario y el trato. Gracias.



estamso hablando LO MISMO.
cuando me refiuero a el camino mas corto es el camino mas corto para el rayo .


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 17, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> estamso hablando LO MISMO.
> cuando me refiuero a el camino mas corto es el camino mas corto para el rayo .


Una cosa es distancia y otra es resistencia, puedes tener un cable corto y delgado de hierro y otro cable largo y grueso de cobre, cuál crees que tenga menor resistencia? Está claro que el de cobre y si pones los dos uno al lado del otro el rayo seguirá el camino con menor resistencia no el más corto.
Otra cosa que veo que no tienes claro es que hablas de cuando el rayo se desata y es cuando "elige" el camino más corto, no, el rayo se desata porque ya encontró donde caer, la diferencia de potencial se hace tan grande que el aire se convierte en una resistencia relativamente baja, además que cuando el rayo se desata attavez del aire este mismo se ioniza por la temperatura tan alta del propio rayo y un gas ionizado es un camino fácil para los electrones asi que decir que el aire no es buen camino para el rayo no es verdad.


----------



## peperc (Sep 17, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> Una cosa es distancia y otra es resistencia, puedes tener un cable corto y delgado de hierro y otro cable largo y grueso de cobre, cuál crees que tenga menor resistencia? Está claro que el de cobre y si pones los dos uno al lado del otro el rayo seguirá el camino con menor resistencia no el más corto.
> .



bien claro lo tengo y bien claro lo puse.
si necesitas decir que no lo tengo claro para discutirmelo y validar la obviedad que has puesto, pues dale nomas.



sebsjata dijo:


> Otra cosa que veo que no tienes claro es que hablas de cuando el rayo se desata y es cuando "elige" el camino más corto, no, el rayo se desata porque ya encontró donde caer, la diferencia de potencial se hace tan grande que el aire se convierte en una resistencia relativamente baja, además que cuando el rayo se desata attavez del aire este mismo se ioniza por la temperatura tan alta del propio rayo y un gas ionizado es un camino fácil para los electrones asi que decir que el aire no es buen camino para el rayo no es verdad.



idem anterior ... al final , es como digo por mas que les parezca grosero.

ya he leido variso temas, en lso cuale sno me he metido, y entra cada uno a decir lo mismo, pero con su manera, cada quien necsita decir " hey !! aca estoy yo !! y como yo lo escribi esta bien , lo de lso demas no sirve, !! esta mal !! ( aunque basicamente digan lo mismo) .
tambien he visto circuitos que dicen que no , pero si ... o luego los toman y los presentan como propios en otro tema.. 
en fin.
humanos somos, no ??


----------

